# My New Sig



## THeLL (Feb 15, 2007)

What do you guys think of my new sig? I never was that good with Photoshop when I started posting @ Gbatemp, but my skills have increased!
I've used Che Guevera (Just like the whole thought behind it, revolution and the way he looks, amazing) and weed, the real dutch product that everyone should try once


----------



## Akoji (Feb 15, 2007)

Well you did a good job on cutting Che , but the fading border are kind of ugly. 

But the Che and the ''herb'' fits well in the background (even though it kind of ... grey lol)

The Typo could be better , but i think that for what you were looking to do , you did it well.

(Don't judge my Photoshop/Illustrator skills on my curent sig loll i made it quick at E3 and i didn't have the time to make a better one since.)


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> What do you guys think of my new sig? I never was that good with Photoshop when I started posting @ Gbatemp, but my skills have increased!
> I've used Che Guevera (Just like the whole thought behind it, revolution and the way he looks, amazing) and weed, the real dutch product that everyone should try once


Man good to see some more dutch people putting stuff about weed in theyre profile, I mean someone from the netherlands should be proud that we can smoke weed in here without any struggles....


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Feb 15 2007 said:


>


Not bad but I would prefer a smaller whole image and a simple border


----------

